# Best way to paint Porsche calipers and keep the logo?



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

OK, here's the deal:
I have a set of Porsche calipers that are black, I want to paint them red. The problem is that I wanna keep the Porsche logo on, but the letters are too small for me to mask them perfectly. 
Any ideeas how to do that?
Pic :


----------



## DemonEater (Jan 29, 2001)

I'd just put a strip of masking tape over the entire logo, paint, then remove the tape and use a detail paintbrush to fill in around the letters (you can mask smaller parts and do it bit-by-bit in this fashion). It'll take a couple days of waiting for bits to dry before doing the next bit, but it should work.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for model-building techniques. I'm using this technique myself to repaint a yellowed Mac Classic shell and retain the Macintosh logo.


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (DemonEater)*

Great ideea, thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BikeBoy24 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: (KARMANN_16V)*

I had some reverse porsche vinyl stickers made. I masked off the rest of the caliper, and sprayed some high temp paint. It's still there after 2 winters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

Use liquid mask (3-5$), pour it into the mould of the logo, wipe off the excess. 
Paint and then where perfectly dry, cut out the mask.


----------



## rocker212 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Best way to paint Porsche calipers and keep the logo? (KARMANN_16V)*

Just thinking out loud...
I don't know if one of you were referring to this but you could place masking tape over the PORSCHE letters, then take a razor and cut out each letter. Then when you're done painting, you could take off the masking tape over the letters. This could sound stupid, or possibly helpful?


----------



## Porrado (May 10, 2000)

Just get some vinyl made up... Paint the caliper and then add the vinyl onto it.


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (draggin' wagon)*

Calipers get hot....vinyl stickers will burn right off


----------



## caper2874 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (machschnelGTI)*

You take them off when you're finished painting genius.
I'd say use the liquid mask (buy at hobby shop). There's lots of trial and error that would help you out, all you need is a hobby knife and a small brush.










_Modified by caper2874 at 2:57 PM 5-6-2005_


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (caper2874)*

read the post above mine...he's the genius...not me


----------



## G60COUPE (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_Calipers get hot....vinyl stickers will burn right off

not correct at all! Many big brake kits come with vinyl decals instead of paint for the caliper emblem.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (G60COUPE)*

My brembo lables on my boxster brakes are vinyl and even after cooking the brakes at summit point raceway and VIR they are just fine and show not signs of burning up.


----------



## G60COUPE (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (jamesb)*

thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (jamesb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesb* »_My brembo lables on my boxster brakes are vinyl and even after cooking the brakes at summit point raceway and VIR they are just fine and show not signs of burning up.

Oh oh.. Brembo always cast thier logo into Porsche calipers...








Look at the top front of the closest one. Can't read, but you can see the raised lettering of the Brembo name:











_Modified by Stewz-GTI at 12:49 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (jamesb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesb* »_
My brembo lables on my boxster brakes are vinyl and even after cooking the brakes at summit point raceway and VIR they are just fine and show not signs of burning up.

ok so if thats true, then I say, you take the lettering off before you paint it, or just paint it over and buy some stickers on ebay they sell that say porsche, and you are set.


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

Why not just paint _over_ the sticker and peel it off afterwards... it would act as a mask and you'd get the lettering perfect that way!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Porrado (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (machschnelGTI)*

Are you talking from experience????







I've had some vinyl stickers on some 996tt brake calipers and they are still on there after 3+ years. The car its on is a 360+ hp s4. Many kits out there come with vinyl stickers.


----------

